# How to date a Stanley level?



## ColonelTravis

Hey babe, you have a library card? I wanna check you out!

Been wanting to find an old level to rehab, taken a while to find the right one. Anyone know what model and date (more or less) this is? I've seen one around here that looks identical - a Stanley #30, but it says "Stanley 30", which makes it kinda easy to figure out that it's a Stanley #30. Mine has nothing but the patents, which are all 1890s, which doesn't necessarily mean 1890s. Maybe it's an early #30. The ends are brass and have no markings except some guy etched in his initials. Compared to planes, there's virtually nothing out there on old levels. I guess the wood is cherry or mahogany?


----------



## donwilwol

John Walters book has a Stanley level type study in it.


----------



## Buckethead

When I was in my dating years, we simply had no other alternative than asking for a date, politely. Sure, we experienced rejection, but it made us better stalkers.


----------



## donwilwol

the #30 was made from 1859-1942
its cherry
the vial is a Justin Traut's patent.


----------



## freddy1962

That's funny buckethead lol…beer helps.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Thanks, Don. I don't have his book.


----------

